# Iranian Cleric Proved Correct



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 26, 2010)

At least 40,000 woman around the world dressed down today to expose more skin today as part of Boob Quake Day.  Boob Quake Day was organized by Perdue University student Jan McCreight in response to the following statement made by an Iranian cleric at Friday prayers in Tehran:

"Many women who do not dress modestly . . . lead young men astray, corrupt their chastity and spread adultery in society, which [consequently] increases earthquakes," Mr. Sedighi told Iranian media on April 16.
Read more: âBoobquakeâ an answer for Iranian cleric's earthquake claims 

Ms. McCreight's "Boob Quake Day" is meant to test the cleric's theory to see if the thousands of women all dressing promiscuously causes the Earth to move.

And, sure enough, there was a 6.9 magnitude earthquake off the coast of Taiwan today.

Temblor strikes Taiwan on 'Boobquake' day

It may be that the Iranian cleric is on to something.  Betcha all the women in Taiwan are gonna take note and cover up from now on.

Also, people should take note that the Iranian Cleric didn't say anything about streaking causing earthquakes.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 26, 2010)

Nestor, I thought you had an apartment to work on...


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm never in the right place at the right time.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 26, 2010)

"Many women who do not dress modestly ... lead young men astray, corrupt their chastity and spread adultery in society, which (consequently) increases earthquakes," Sedighi, who apparently counts seismology among his hobbies, told Iranian media on April 16.



I managed to do that just fine on my own. Earthquakes were not part of the equation.


----------



## funetical (Apr 26, 2010)

Damn. This is going to mess things up for me.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 26, 2010)

I guess it depends on their definition of the earth moving


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 26, 2010)

So, I'm sitting here wondering if Friday prayers in Tehran have ever been streaked.

What would the Supreme Islamic Council think of some infidel running butt naked through a mosque just for the he11 of it... without any immodestly dressed women around to have led him astray, corrupted his chastity and put that crazy idea in his head.

I think it would cause a stir, God willing.

Hey, the computer wouldn't let me use the word m,o,s,q,u,e.  It replace that word with mosque.
Since when is m,o,s,q,u,e a four letter word?  Lemme try again...

mosque

Hey, TxBuilder:  Obviously the Department of Homeland Security is watching us real close to make sure we're not planning to blow up something in here.  Let's let them know that they can trust us, and that we've already taken precautions to ensure that our thoughts aren't be corrupted by foreign or alien influences or immodestly dressed women:


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 27, 2010)

Mosque.... I unblocked it. Don't any one go getting me killed over it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 27, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> So, I'm sitting here wondering if Friday prayers in Tehran have ever been streaked.



Nestor, are you volunteering? and why are you wearing your Sunday morning tinfoil. You know you have to save the good stuff for special occasions.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 27, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> wearing your Sunday morning tinfoil.


A patent examiner at the USPTO wore tinfoil under her clothes.  "Prevents evil thoughts", she said.
Thought insertion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Another had velvet ropes around his desk, like you see in a bank.  "Keeps away evil spirits", he said.

A third had the equations for time travel.  When asked to show them, he said, "Can't.  Might fall into the wrong hands."


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd never wear that tin foil stuff!!

Arrmadillo hats for me!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 27, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> I'd never wear that tin foil stuff!!
> 
> Arrmadillo hats for me!!



Inspector, Ya'll got armydilos up yonder?


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 27, 2010)

uhm...no...we don't. But I have an underground connection......I just can't tell anyone about it....:hide:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 27, 2010)

We won't tell anyone.

Promise.


----------



## funetical (Apr 28, 2010)

I hate armadillos. There's not much can be done about them either. I staid up late one night trying to catch the one digging in my grandmas garden. Shot it with a .22 and had it ricochet. The moral? They don't make good hats. To hard.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 28, 2010)

funetical said:


> Shot it with a .22 and had it ricochet.


Intelligent design?

SA certainly has its share of armadillos, rattlesnakes and scorpions.  
One of the last category climbed out of a motor that I found.  I was running it on my patio as a test to see if it would catch fire.  
I had the feeling he/she was pretty perturbed, after putting up with 15 minutes of noise & vibration. 
My two-year-old got a good look at that beast, and a lecture on animal life, but she tells me now she doesn't remember any of that.  
She's a bit older, now, and so am I - but that motor is still in my basement, attached to a grinding wheel.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 29, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> I'd never wear that tin foil stuff!!
> 
> Arrmadillo hats for me!!



You can't be serious!?!


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 29, 2010)

However mine has a 3 strap apperatus armodilious reptinilious type dung catcher in the back....for those holier than dung episodes. And don't call me serious...seriously.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, I can see it now.

An armadillo waddling across the highway sees you driving by with another armadillo on your head and wonders: "Hey, how can he afford a chauffeur?"


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 30, 2010)

10-4....copy that...pick up who?? Roger that....stop at the choke and puke and pick up the seat cover..


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 30, 2010)

So then Armadillo hats are popular or if not popular exist?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 30, 2010)

Inspector, why don't you see if TX will send you a box of armadillos up there and you could make some nifty hats to sell to the tourists. They also make a great soup, kinda tastes like chicken:rofl:


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 30, 2010)

Armadilla that tastes like chicken?? Sounds like you got a bad batch O soup.
more like Squirrel....speakin of that, you like yours BBqd or stuffed, cause I had me some stuffed last light....mmmmhhmmm ,, yessir.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 30, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> *Armadillo that tastes like chicken*?? Sounds like you got a bad batch O soup.
> more like Squirrel....speakin of that, you like yours BBqd or stuffed, cause I had me some stuffed last light....mmmmhhmmm ,, yessir.



Inspector, everything tastes like chicken in the south. Roll it in flour and fry it in some grease, yep tastes like chicken. Chicken fried steak, chicken fried chicken, chicken fried squirrel, chicken fried armadillo

Winner, winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## TxBuilder (May 3, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Inspector, everything tastes like chicken in the south. Roll it in flour and fry it in some grease, yep tastes like chicken. Chicken fried steak, chicken fried chicken, chicken fried squirrel, chicken fried armadillo
> 
> Winner, winner, chicken dinner!



Ain't that the truth. I've had almost everything you listed. Chicken fried alligator was odd.


----------



## funetical (May 5, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> Ain't that the truth. I've had almost everything you listed. Chicken fried alligator was odd.



I tried that, fried on a stick, once at a fair. Tasted swampy.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 5, 2010)

funetical said:


> I tried that, fried on a stick, once at a fair. Tasted swampy.



It was probably the sick that made it taste that way. I had gator several times when I lived in Fla and really liked it. Didn't taste gamey at all. But it did have a bit of a *bite* to it...


----------



## funetical (May 7, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> It was probably the sick that made it taste that way. I had gator several times when I lived in Fla and really liked it. Didn't taste gamey at all. But it did have a bit of a *bite* to it...



Arghh. Bad joke bad joke. Maybe mine was just a swamp gator and yours a farm gator? Not sure. Maybe it was the stick. Sticks come from swamps right?


----------

